# Fuckin' brutal backflip fail.



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

Ouch.

10char


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

At least he was wearing a helmet.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Sure was relaxed in the air, though.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Sure was relaxed in the air, though.


Yep, no rolling up the windows on that jump.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Smoothest laid out back flip I've seen since T-Rice's in the art of flight!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Kilgore Trout said:


> At least he was wearing a helmet.


I think his head might have popped like a grape, had he not had it on.

Or he'd @ least be a drooling veggie burger, even with the helmet he might be a drooling veggie burger?

I bet being that limp in the air probably saved him from other injuries?

Like when a mma or boxer gets knocked out whilst throwing a punch, his arms are still in punch mode cause that's when his brain shut off. Probably a 50/50 chance of that?:dunno:

TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Was he going for a double backflip? I mean, he was out cold mid-air and still had plenty of rotation for a single backflip with no tuck or anything.

Getting KTFO sucks. My mountain biking days ended abruptly when I headbutted a rocked after going over the handlebars at about 40mph. That helmet saved my life but got cracked in half. The only reason I still have my teeth is because my tongue acted as a mouth guard. I still chipped 3 teeth... after biting through my tongue.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

I could not stop laughing. The fact that he is OUT COLD straight off the bat and still completes the rotation perfectly is fucking excellent. Good find Timmy, when you post videos its getting to the point where I need to conscientiously slow my finger down from clicking like crazy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only reason he's smooth is because he's out cold, seen this video numerous times over the year. This is why you never prespin.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

saw this one is the similar videos at the end


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

BoBBYdaBo$$ said:


> saw this one is the similar videos at the end


Good lord that is awful


----------



## cm4short (Sep 3, 2012)

BoBBYdaBo$$ said:


> saw this one is the similar videos at the end


Told myself I was gonna work my way up to the big jumps this year... Self just told me "HELL NO!"


----------

